# Gundog lab breeder in se ga area?



## kl01721 (Dec 4, 2014)

Any recommended breeders in this area? I'll be in the market for a lab pup in a few months


----------



## bkl021475 (Dec 4, 2014)

Check here http://www.taylorfarmkennels.com/
I feel sure he can put you on a nice litter


----------



## kl01721 (Dec 4, 2014)

bkl021475 said:


> Check here http://www.taylorfarmkennels.com/
> I feel sure he can put you on a nice litter



I've heard a lot of good things about Stephen. I'll contact him and see who he recommends


----------



## redman2006 (Dec 23, 2014)

It is a drive, but I can not speak highly enough of the dog I have from Bear Creek On The Bayou out of Slaughter LA.

Kim Riggins does a great job with breeding labs that look and act like they should.


----------



## K9C (Feb 26, 2015)

Brad Arington - Mossy Pond Retrievers!


----------



## HARLEY (Mar 1, 2015)

check out big creek labs. Awesome blood lines and their dogs have amazing drive!


----------



## Griterdun (Mar 4, 2015)

Will Do Kennels out of Sumter, SC. You can't beat them.


----------

